# FA Dating



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2017)

I actually posted this in a different thread elsewhere on the site but thought it would be best to place this in a more related thread.

As a newbie to this site, I'm learning alot concerning the various aspects and perspectives of FA from all over. I normally try not to post or comment on someone else's post unless I have something which adds to the conversation (or just for general support if I think someone would appreciate that). But like many new folks, I've had a misstep or two.

I was reminded recently that this IS NOT A DATING SITE. And after floating around for a while, I concur (although what I say means nothing in the grand scheme of things). Yet, after reading many posts and getting a feel for some of the members' mindsets, I will say that there are those who intrigue me and I would like to develop additional dialogue with. That being said (and a few of us have discussed this), I've refrained from sending anymore PMs as it seems to put people off (especially when they are unsolicited).

So, my question for the community is: What are some dating site that you use and what makes them good? Yes, I could go fishing around the internet on my own and maybe come up with a couple that are truly worthwhile. However, I'd really like input from THIS community as I find several folks to be intelligent and extremely thoughtful.

As always, your comments (at least the nice ones) are always appreciated.


----------

